# [migration] Tranfert données (résolu)

## jotake

Bonjour, 

J'ai récemment fais l’acquisition d'un disque dur ssd sur lequel j'y transféré mon systeme.

J'ai pour cela booter sur un livecd (SystemRescueCd) et copier mon /boot et / via cp-a sur le nouveau ssd et forcément mis a jour grub et le fstab

Tout fonctionne parfaitement.

J'aimerais maintenant déplacer mon /home avec notamment les données des applications, généralement dans /home/user/.applications sur le ssd et laisser toutes les données "mortes" comme, videos/musiques/images etc sur l'ancien disque et les monter via un point de montage dans le /home après.

Comment réaliser cela proprement et efficacement selon vous ?

Merci par avance.Last edited by jotake on Mon May 25, 2015 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Avec rsync, tu peux facilement exclure certain dossier avec un truc du genre 

```
rsync  -avz --exclude 'video/*' --exclude 'musique/*' /chemin/vers/ancien/home/ /chemin/vers/nouveau/home/
```

Le problème, c'est que ça ne va pas effacer de la source (mais il y a peut-être une option dans rsync...)

Edit : Effectivement, il y a l'option --remove-source-files 

Fais des essais sur des répertoires test avant de faire des choses regrettables par contre  :Wink: 

Tu peux aussi utiliser l'option --dry-run apparemment, mais jamais fait.

Selon si tu termines ton chemin de source par / ou pas, ça change le comportement : 

```
rsync chemin/ ./
```

  va copier le contenu de chemin dans le répertoire courant, 

```
rsync chemin ./
```

 va copier un dossier chemin et son contenu dans le répertoire courant (enfin, il manque peut-être des options pour que ce soit récursif là  mais tu comprends l'idée)

----------

## SwordArMor

Si tu veux continuer à avoir accès à tes données mortes sur le nouveau /home, je pense que le plus simple est de faire un lien symbolique vers les trois/quatre répertoires qui resterons sur l’ancien /home.

----------

## jotake

Bon, je viens de tester via rsync, et si on sait lui parler faut avouer que c'est assez puissant comme outil.

Il faut juste faire attention, lors de l'option --exclude. Car je mettais toujours l'arborescence complete du dossier à exclure et cela foiré à chaque fois... jusqu'a ce que je comprenne, qu'il prenait comme "base" le dossier dans lequel on se trouve en lancant la commande rsync...

Sinon, tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Pour mes 4 dossiers de données "mortes", j'ai procéder comme ceci (pas forcément le plus propre), mais je voulais garder mon arborescence d'avant.

j'ai donc; 

- monté mon /dev/VieuxDisqueDur sur /home/VieuxDisqueDur 

- créer dans mon /NouveauHome mes 4 dossiers de données mortes 

- créer 4 montage bind via le fstab pour monter mes /home/VieuxDisqueDur/Dossier1 sur /home/user/Dossier1

----------

## kopp

Ah pardon, j'aurais pu préciser pour le exclude 

Sinon, une question metaphysique ... quel différence y a-t-il entre faire un mount -bind et un lien avec ln ?

Enfin perso, j'ai les deux cas sur mon système, mais j'avoue avoir aucune idée pourquoi j'ai choisi l'un ou l'autre à l'époque où je l'ai fait...

----------

## jotake

Pour la différence à vrai dire, pas vraiment d'idée non plus.

Un ami m'avait parlé du --bind à l'époque et j'ai toujours fais comme cela.

De plus, j'aime bien le fait d'avoir mes "mount --bind" au niveau du fstab, et de pouvoir rapidement monter/demonter tous les "mount' d'un coup.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben déjà, un lien symbolique, n'importe quel user pourra en faire, alors qu'un mount-bind ce sera uniquement root.

Après, ben ça doit dépendre plus précisément du comportement des applis que vous utiliserez dessus. Ex: certaines applis savent rester sur un seul FS (qui a dit backup?  :Smile: ), d'autres savent gérer ou non les redirections des liens. C'est tout ce qui me vient là  :Wink: 

----------

